# thermostat controlled powerstrip?



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

There must be something that I can buy that would turn my little electric space heater on when the temperature gets too low and off when it gets too high.

Any help?

Brian


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it raidant electric (has a glowing element) or an oil filled heater? I wouldn't use a radiant heater unattended at all. If you're not in the room with it you're asking for a fire. Oil filled are pretty safe, they have tip over safety switches as well and have thermostats on them.

But if you needed to you could wire in a 120v thermostat. Dayton makes them, as well as Johnson Controls.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I use these wired up to a power strip and have been pretty happy with them. 

https://www.google.com/products/cat...&sa=X&ei=tXM_UMj7FYmPiAKV1oDgDg&ved=0CJIBEMwD

They are rugged, have an adjustable dead-band to keep them from rapid cycling, and can be used on heaters or coolers. I used to use them to run a refrigerator when I was brumating colubrids. Now I use them to kick off the lights when my frog room gets too warm.

The wiring is pretty easy.

Also, as far as electric space heater, I found out the hard way that they are not cheap to run. PG&E had a surprise for me that month. 

...For what it's worth.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> Is it raidant electric (has a glowing element) or an oil filled heater? I wouldn't use a radiant heater unattended at all. If you're not in the room with it you're asking for a fire. Oil filled are pretty safe, they have tip over safety switches as well and have thermostats on them.
> 
> But if you needed to you could wire in a 120v thermostat. Dayton makes them, as well as Johnson Controls.



Radiant heat ones have have thermostats built into them and newer ones have tip over switched and over heat switches on them. I use one to heat my room during the winter


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

I use one of these for heating and cooling and it's been working great for me. It's very accurate as well, and good for most any unit we'd be working with. Hard to tell in the product photo, but it has a little extendable temp probe on top, and it's fairly inexpensive if you search around a little online. It has a separate heating and cooling program as well.

Mechanical Thermostat | Digital Thermostat | Programmable


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> Radiant heat ones have have thermostats built into them and newer ones have tip over switched and over heat switches on them. I use one to heat my room during the winter


Thats good and all but say the radiant heater does tip over and the safety turns it off? They still hold alot of heat and can ingite a carpet or paper if it tip over on to it. They just scare me almost as bad a kerosene heaters.


----------

